# Where do I find heat transfer numbers and letters cheap?



## pigsoooee

What is the best place to find heat transfer letters and numbers cheap? What would be the best type of material to use on cotton t-shirts and a jersey type shirt as well? I would like to only buy one interchangeable type so I dont have to buy different ones for each order. 
Thanks.


----------



## postal007

Stahls is one the better ones


----------



## Rodney

StahlsID.com, Versatranz.com, HowardSportswear.com, and many other plastisol transfer companies.


----------



## proworlded

We would recommend using plastisol ink transfer numbers and letters.


----------



## franktheprinter

For cotton as well as 50-50 i'd reccomend plastisol
transfers...most companies sell them in "kits" along with letters. We sell ours by the sheet and handle 
2in thru 8in. in 8 standard colors... whoever you
decide to go with, be sure to get samples to test to make sure your satisfied


----------



## jmlampert23

www.transferexpress.com they are part of stahls. best company to deal with


----------

